# RIP Miss Kitty



## Myia09 (Apr 7, 2010)

I only had Miss Kitty for about 2 months, she was a craigslist rescue that I was upset about and my boyfriend got her as a "surprise"

She came with a very large and painful lesion on her ear, as well as being urine soaked. She was a former breeder (Who was suppossed to be unspayed, but in fact she was...this lady had so many rabbits is obvious she couldn't keep them in order) and lived outside in the poor Arizona heat.

She bonded to Simba, a blue lionhead, who was to be my mothers, so off the two went, and have been happily living with my mother.

Unfortunatly, Miss Kitty passed last night peacefully. No noise was heard, so we are all hoping it was due to old age (ish)(The vet said she looked about to be 5 with her teeth, the previous owner said she was 3)

I am glad my mother and I could give her a good home before she passed.

RIP Miss Kitty! You will be missed.


----------



## bearbop (Apr 7, 2010)

i am very sorry for ur loss, i have a lop and i would be sad if i couldnt see his cute little face in the morning


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. Miss Kitty was a very pretty bunny and was fortunate to have her last months in a good home. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 7, 2010)

oh i am so sorry :0(


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Myia...Miss Kitty was such a pretty little girl...it's always hard to lose such a precious bunny.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Myia 

Binky free little one!

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. My mom is handing it well, but she is upset (I should mention I don't live with her, she was completely my moms rabbit)


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2010)

What a sad beginning, but a happy ending. I know the happy life you and your mom gave her made up for the bad start she got. Binky free, Miss Kitty.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 10, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss she was a pretty little girl,
Binky free Miss Kitty :angelandbunny:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry for your and your mom's loss. I was just reading about Miss Kitty in your blog yesterday, she was a very prety rabbit. At least she knew happiness and love during her life with you and your mother


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Apr 12, 2010)

She was a beauty. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

